# MK1 TT Build



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I currently own a 2010 MK6 GTI and am looking at joining the mk1 TT world. I want a lightweight, awd hatchback and I think that the TT offers me that. I have also been looking at the 1st gen R32, but TT's are significantly less expensive to buy and the 1.8t offers a huge amount of tuning. 

The first question for all of you is whether or not any has built a 180hp version of the TT? The 225hp TT is very hard to find without a soft top and living in Oregon, the soft top doesnt make a lot of sense. My thought was that I could use an AWE or APR ko4 kit on the 180hp version and with a turbo back exhaust and ecu flash, have a great performing car. 

If this is completely stupid, then please let me know. The rest of the build would be....

PSS-9 coilovers
Haldex Controller (race version)
OZ Allegerrita HLT wheels


Thanks for the help!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would save up for the 225. Its a 6 speed and will be much cheaper than a k04 upgrade kit


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I would check out this page (http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html) regarding 180hp vs. 225hp engines and you might just stick with the 180 based on what you read.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I would check out this page (http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/2009_01_01_archive.html) regarding 180hp vs. 225hp engines and you might just stick with the 180 based on what you read.


Actually reading over that again I realized that a 225 would be better if you are going with just bolt-on upgrades whereas it would be a better idea if you are going to go BT on the 180


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Get the 225 in coupe form, just be patient and maybe go a little farther than you want to, they are out there. I like the 6th for cruising and it gives the TTq very good mileage. 180q TTs are more rare, and they actually command a little premium because of that. Don't get APR stuff they are over-priced, you can do better for less money; everything else sounds fine. Read the FAQ in my sig, and keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

u should be completely fine with a 180hp. thats what mine was. in the 2000 model you wont have the ESP if that matters to you. 180's have slightly smaller brakes and solid rear rotors. the mods will really negate the differences between the models. BUT that APR kit +labor is gonna put you beyond what a 225 would cost and not give you much more power than that 225. if you are not considering a bigger turbo... maybe just find a 225 and chip it.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

omerkm1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My thought was that I could use an AWE or APR ko4 kit on the 180hp version and with a turbo back exhaust and ecu flash, have a great performing car.
> 
> ...


225's already have the Ko4!! and if you do a unitronic stage 2 program your at like 283 crank hp.....lol plus some little bolt ons and you're good to go!


----------



## bikeratl (Oct 20, 2010)

*Total noob here, but I got a 225.*

Looked for quite a while til I found what I wanted. I have no complaints. Had some basic mods done and not so basic ones as well. I would just say go drive both a 180 and a 225 see what you think. Read up all you can about what you wanna have done. I would also say have a good mechanic and a lot of cash, or love turning your own wrench. I haven't worked on cars for a long time, so I went with a good mechanic. He hasn't steered me wrong yet.

Going to dyno soon. Dying to know what I'm putting out now.

Good luck on the hunt! :wave:


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

If you go with a 180, just make sure its a 180 quattro. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys are right, its probably cheaper to go with a 225 coupe rather than do the kit if you include labor. 

Looking at 2001-2002, 225 coupes, what is decent mileage? Most are around 90k. What kind of things would I need to do first to help with the life of a autox car prior to any real mods?


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Where are you in Oregon? Which tuner did you go with? Matrix Integrated has done all the work on my Mk6 GTI and I would highly recommend them to anyone out there. Jeremy and his guys will continue to be my main source of wrenching.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

*Got one for you*

I have a 2001 Audi TT quattro 225 getting ready to put up for sale.

It has 48,000 miles I'm the second owner, it's black with gray/black interior.

Car is in new like condition with just minor driver seat wear. Everything else is perfect exterior and interior.

Mods are, front mount intercooler,apr custom tune, forge 007 dv, forge turbo inlet pipe, forge boost lines, forge dv relocation kit, nuespeed intake, 42dd down pipe 3" with there cat and also a test pipe and borla 3" turbo back exhaust, nuespeed sway bars, brand new koni coil overs, chamber kits, bbs lm reps with kumho xs tires 245/40/17, factory fat fives with brand new Dunlop wintersport 3d tires 245/45/17 , liquidtt gauge with newest firmware, ss brakelines,brand new racing ceramic brake pads with new rotors all the way around, all suspension pieces were replaced when coil overs were installed 2 weeks ago.


This thing is beautiful. 

Many other mods and all matienence records. Including every oil change. syn. Motor oil every 3000 miles

Modified stereo system with small velodyne subwoofer.

Everything was done by performance alignment . I have over 9k invested. Looking to get $19,000

Will get it in the classifieds by Sunday with a ton of photos.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

you dont happen to live in Hood River, do you?


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

omerkm1 said:


> you dont happen to live in Hood River, do you?


No, Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ko4*

Don't wast your time with a ko4 .I had one in my 180 and got boar really quick even at 24psi on revo stage 2. Save your money and get a eliminator kit gt2871r if you gust want a bolt on turbo but even this get boring after some time even at 27psi but way better then ko4 and just to let u know on my 180 with ATP eliminator gt2871r only put down 290 awhp


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

WiKKiDTT said:


> Everything was done by performance alignment . I have over 9k invested. *Looking to get $19,000
> *
> Will get it in the classifieds by Sunday with a ton of photos.


^Beautiful or not, 19k is a little high IMO


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Calling that a "little" high, is pretty generous imo.
:wave:


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

OP for the record; TT's are not lightweight! Just giving you a heads up. But it is a great car either way, not a sports car but still very fun, roomy with the hatch and sexy:thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

The hatch is pretty important to me, I need to be able to put a bike bag in the back. 

There is a 70-80k mile 6spd, 225 for $7500 about 150 miles south of me in Oregon. The seller says that he just spent $6k in maintenance, what could he have done? What else will need to be addressed on a 10yr old 80k mile TT?


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> The hatch is pretty important to me, I need to be able to put a bike bag in the back.
> 
> There is a 70-80k mile 6spd, 225 for $7500 about 150 miles south of me in Oregon. The seller says that he just spent $6k in maintenance, what could he have done? What else will need to be addressed on a 10yr old 80k mile TT?
> 
> ...


TB, Haldex fluid change, brakes, tires, umm err whatever else he considers "maintenance"


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

In regards to WikkiddTT or w/e up top how can you have so little work done for that much money ($9k), my build of 20k is nearing an end and my car will have nearly 550 awhp upon completion it seems that you don't even have 300 awhp, I'm not hating just pointing out a discrepancy in my eyes


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ttguy30*

Just wondering what's your set up just because I'm doing a build and for the op go on creagslist theirs always tt cheap I see them for 6,000 in ma


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

omerkm1 said:


> The hatch is pretty important to me, I need to be able to put a bike bag in the back.
> 
> There is a 70-80k mile 6spd, 225 for $7500 about 150 miles south of me in Oregon. The seller says that he just spent $6k in maintenance, what could he have done? What else will need to be addressed on a 10yr old 80k mile TT?
> 
> ...


If its all true and the car is solid, that's a good price :thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

It ended up being a lame duck. But.... better news is that I found 2 closer to me. Both around 70-80k miles and have all maintenance records. Talking with my tuner, Matrix Integrated in PDX, they said that I should see if I can get the dealer, both are being sold at Audi dealerships, to do the timing chain/water pump service at 80k like Audi is recommending now, not 105k. 

Both had the 40k mile Haldex service. One has a few mods, neuspeed ship(would be changed to GIAC), borla exhaust, h&r springs(would be changed to bilstein pss-p). Dealer took it on trade yesterday, so they havent done the inspection yet and there is no definite price, although blue book is probably close to correct. 

The other is 100% stock. Which I am leaning towards because it probably hasnt been driven as hard?

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I wouldn't chip your car with GIAC software. they've kinda fallen off the map. I would go with Unitronics Stage II, then you can run a cat-less exhaust system and not worry about check engine lights!! plus if you decide to completely bypass your emissions system youcan get the extra files from them for doing that stuff as well. Another nice thing about Uni is that if you decide to go big turbo, you can get a credit from them for the new software. 

I would go for the stock one too!!


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Koni coil overs - $1,400.00
Chamber kits front and back $1200.00
Forge fmic $1000.00
Forge 007 $125.00
Forge tip $180.00
Forge dv relocation kit $190.00
Forge waste gate actuator $205.00
Forge upper boost line $95.00
Forge shift kit $140.00
Custom made exhaust by Borla $1265.00 1 of 30 made!
42dd down pipe w/cat $650.00
42dd test pipe $125.00
Neuspeed intake $200.00
Neuspeed pulley kit $220.00
Neuspeed rear 25mm sway bar $400.00
Neuspeed front 22mm sway bar $$240.00
Neuspeed ss brake line kit $230.00
Haldex gen 1 $1,000.00
Hawk blue front pads $130.00
Hawk blue rear pads $80.00
Kumho xs tires $700.00
Dunlop wintersport 3D tires $780.00
Bbs lm reps $900.00
Liquitt tt gauge $375.00
All new suspension parts for front $450.00
New motor mounts by Vf engineering $600.00
Ecs tuning dog bone $65.00
Custom one of a kind tune done by dubwerx " custom apr tune" $750.00
Installation of all parts and corner weight setup with alignment $3800.00


That's just off the receipts I have that total is $17,495.00

Now labor was cheaper since I know the owner and I gave them a hand

Plus the purchase price of my car which was $13,000.00


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I wouldn't chip your car with GIAC software. they've kinda fallen off the map. I would go with Unitronics Stage II, then you can run a cat-less exhaust system and not worry about check engine lights!! plus if you decide to completely bypass your emissions system youcan get the extra files from them for doing that stuff as well. Another nice thing about Uni is that if you decide to go big turbo, you can get a credit from them for the new software.
> 
> I would go for the stock one too!!



Stock is best in this situation I think. Its a struggle to find anything in OR/WA at all right now!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

WiKKiDTT said:


> Koni coil overs - $1,400.00
> Chamber kits front and back $1200.00
> Forge fmic $1000.00
> Forge 007 $125.00
> ...


You have to realize that no one cares about how much money you've put into your car. KBB will even tell you that.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

i responded to ttguy's question. i could care less about what kbb tells me on how much my cars is worth. Nada is what the banks use not kbb! and if i thought my car would sell charging for my mods and current sale price it would put my cars worth above $30,000.00. but im not selling it for that.

Just posted it to the guy looking to buy one thats it.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

WiKKiDTT said:


> i responded to ttguy's question. i could care less about what kbb tells me on how much my cars is worth. Nada is what the banks use not kbb! and if i thought my car would sell charging for my mods and current sale price it would put my cars worth above $30,000.00. but im not selling it for that.
> 
> Just posted it to the guy looking to buy one thats it.


wait.....i'm not going to get all my money back on the mods i've done? 


:laugh:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> You have to realize that no one cares about how much money you've put into your car. KBB will even tell you that.


also take into account that none of these parts are new. if you attempted to return your car to OEM, and parted this all out, you'd be lucky to make more than half of your money back. i had a stereo system in my truck that was worth over 5g's new, it just doesn't add any value. and quite frankly, if you're not willing to do the footwork of dismantling and selling everything, then you have to be willing to accept a similar price to what bone stock TT's cost.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> wait.....i'm not going to get all my money back on the mods i've done?
> 
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats bs. If you do anymod that is desirable you will normally get half your money back.

I had a s4 with a vf engineering supercharger and I sold it in two weeks for 6500 over current excellent condition value.

Look in the classified a bone stock will sell for less then a tastefully modded car of the same type.


I am having no issue selling my car. I have turned down many offers for 16k to 17k if I sell it for that cool if I sell it for more I'm even happier. I've owned many cars and have sold them after two years of owning and have always sold them for more money then market value.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm assuming the people with the rude comments just can't afford to spend more then 10k on a car so they wanna feel good by trying to insult somebody who doesn't care what they think. Your not interested in buying a car for more then market value good for you. If someone offered you 5k for a car worth 2k I'm assuming you would say no thank you. No you would take it and be happy. Your car is worth what you want not what someones telling you it's worth. I wish that would work when buying a new car. Tell a dealer you wanna pay less money because as soon as you drive it off the lot it's worth 10k less. Let me know how that works.


Also all the parts are new and the car has only been driving 30 miles. Most new cars come with more miles would you consider that used too.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

WiKKiDTT said:


> I'm assuming the people with the rude comments just can't afford to spend more then 10k on a car so they wanna feel good by trying to insult somebody who doesn't care what they think. Your not interested in buying a car for more then market value good for you. If someone offered you 5k for a car worth 2k I'm assuming you would say no thank you. No you would take it and be happy. Your car is worth what you want not what someones telling you it's worth. I wish that would work when buying a new car. Tell a dealer you wanna pay less money because as soon as you drive it off the lot it's worth 10k less. Let me know how that works.
> 
> 
> Also all the parts are new and the car has only been driving 30 miles. Most new cars come with more miles would you consider that used too.


i bought mine for 11k, and i have invested quite a bit into it. it was already chipped with quite a few other mods, and i got it for the same price as i would have if it were stock. 

you may be able to get more than you would for a stock car, however that depends who you are attempting to sell your car to. you're right, with footwork you can get a fairly substantial amount of money over what you would get for stock.

however, if you're selling to a regular buyer they most likely will not care whatever mods you have done. nor would a dealership.

now if you are targeting someone like ourselves, you will generally have to wait until someone comes along with the right amount of money. also, they may not think your mods are tasteful. different strokes for different folks. also i sleep better at night knowing that i did these mods to my car, not the previous owner. things are done to my standards, and my car was not driven as hard as it would have been if it were fully modded. (like i drive it :laugh

this is why i said earlier, i think it would be easier (in most cases) to sell the car stock, and part the rest out on a forum like this where you're targeting like-minded individuals. that is simply my opinion, and that would also be how i would go about things.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The car market sucks right now and its not getting any better. Its not a sellers market but instead a buyers market. Used and especially modded cars aren't selling well now at all. You're better off putting it back to stock and selling the parts. 

I'm about to post my Corrado for sale and its far from stock. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It all depends. There was some guy from Florida on here a while back who sold his pristine MKI TT modded for like $30-40,0000. I think it had lunder 5,000 miles on it and every mod in the book lol. I also think someone from overseas bought it.Chances are you will get slightly more money if you can find the right buyer. Honestly I would take out the easy stuff to remove and leave the other things on. But in the end you will never recoup all that money. And yes I can afford a 10k+ dollar car, otherwise I wouldn't be here.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> It all depends. There was some guy from Florida on here a while back who sold his pristine MKI TT modded for like $30-40,0000. I think it had lunder 5,000 miles on it and every mod in the book lol. I also think someone from overseas bought it.Chances are you will get slightly more money if you can find the right buyer. Honestly I would take out the easy stuff to remove and leave the other things on. But in the end you will never recoup all that money. And yes I can afford a 10k+ dollar car, otherwise I wouldn't be here.


x2


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> x2


X3

And there's no reason for getting all defensive, we're all friends on here 
not trying to be negative either, just trying to be real


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> we're all friends on here


Liar!!! jking:laugh::laugh:


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

X19 

I Like Friend's! 

Well i believe it's sold. 

His bank contacted me and need me to drop off a copy of the title and drivers license . they said if everything is good they will get me a bank check for $16,850.00 after the paperwork is finished and he has to pay the remaining $1,350.00 in cash when he picks it up next week.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

WiKKiDTT said:


> X19
> 
> I Like Friend's!
> 
> ...


 well done sir. what're your plans?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

and for no reason besides curiosity, why did his bank contact you?


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Gonna buy a b7 s4 fully loaded with a 6spd. I miss the space and V8. Tt is a great car. Just prefer a little more space and want a newer car. Just need to find one with 25,000 miles or less. Hopefully I can find one locally if not I guess ill have to fly and buy. 

Was gonna buy a rs6 but can't find one with low miles. Plus I like the new body style. 

Might buy a advant s4 just haven't made my mind yet.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

notoriouszig said:


> and for no reason besides curiosity, why did his bank contact you?


 

He's from georgia and he got a loan to buy it. Cool thing on his end is he doesn't have to pay sales tax unlike us ohio residents. Just glad there's a wells Fargo office not to far away from me.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

WiKKiDTT said:


> Gonna buy a b7 s4 fully loaded with a 6spd. I miss the space and V8. Tt is a great car. Just prefer a little more space and want a newer car. Just need to find one with 25,000 miles or less. Hopefully I can find one locally if not I guess ill have to fly and buy.
> 
> Was gonna buy a rs6 but can't find one with low miles. Plus I like the new body style.
> 
> Might buy a advant s4 just haven't made my mind yet.


 i like that 



WiKKiDTT said:


> He's from georgia and he got a loan to buy it. Cool thing on his end is he doesn't have to pay sales tax unlike us ohio residents. Just glad there's a wells Fargo office not to far away from me.


 lucky. i had to pay tax upon my return to PA, bought mine in NY.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I finally found my TT. 2001 225 6sp. Silver paint. Beautiful car with 85k. Bought it from a new Audi dealership close to my house. The original owner traded it in on a TT-S. Car already has a neuspeed chip, k&n filter and borla exhaust. Also sits on H&R Springs. 

The build begins....


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> I finally found my TT. 2001 225 6sp. Silver paint. Beautiful car with 85k. Bought it from a new Audi dealership close to my house. The original owner traded it in on a TT-S. Car already has a neuspeed chip, k&n filter and borla exhaust. Also sits on H&R Springs.
> 
> The build begins....


how much?


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> how much?



$12k. A little more than Blue Book, but damn it is hard to find a clean 225 TT. 3 people walked into the dealership to look at the car while I was in the buying process, so I am happy I went there prepared to buy.


----------

